# land for lease Dooly Co



## blsoutdoors (Jan 15, 2009)

In Dooly Co. . We have got 1985 acres of some of the best hunting in South Ga. here on this property.
This land has places for food plots. It has a great mixture of hardwoods through out the property. There are some wet weather areas on it as well.
There is a camping area available also but it does not have power or water hook ups available.
There have been some 140 -160 class bucks off of this property, and there are lots more in there.
The lease is for deer hunting only.
The lease price is $18.00 per acre.
If you are interested in this property then please email me at blsoutdoors@yahoo.com
or you may call for further information.
Thank you,
Bernie

(229) 995-5793


----------



## chuckfaulkner (Jan 18, 2009)

Times are hard... how about 10.00 an acre?


----------



## blsoutdoors (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry, The land land cost us more than that to purchase.


----------



## michael_M (Jan 25, 2009)

I live in cordele and i called your number and left message have'nt heard back from you.Do ya'll have any smaller tracts close to the this area? If so please give me a call 229 947 3190 Thanks alot for your help.


----------

